
Starbuck's growth chart by # of stores - anthony_james
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Starbucks_stores_graph.png
======
anthony_james
OP: I thought this was a pretty interesting depiction of exponential growth
and the infamous "cockroaching" of startups, since it took about 15 years of
operating for them to really kickstart their growth

~~~
detaro
doesn't fit for a "Show HN:" though:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
anthony_james
Shoot. How can I delete the post?

~~~
detaro
Can you still edit the title? Otherwise just leave it, when a mod sees it
they'll fix the title.

